# Blue eyed vienna marked?



## CiaraPatricia (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm just wondering something about a friend's rabbits that were born and maybe someone will know the answers.

One of the rabbits looks like a vienna marked (kinda like dutch markings) black and white, with blue eyes. Can vienna marked rabbits have blue eyes, or will the eyes change colour as it gets older (currently 5 weeks) as she thinks they will. I said I thought they could have blue eyes, but I'm not sure.

Also, one looks like a broken black and white (mostly white, no black on nose, one white ear, with blue eyes) but I was wondering if a rabbit could be vienna marked and broken black and white? Or could a broken black rabbit just happen to have blue eyes?

The dad is unknown (pet shop pregnancy) but mom is solid black.

Thanks


----------



## Jaded (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes Blue Vienna Marked rabbits can have blue eyes, I got some in my barn right now


----------



## Icarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep yep yep. I have brown eyed Vienna's and blue eyed Vienna's. The blue eye'd bunnies are quite interesting, they each have 1 full blue eye, and 1 blue/brown eye. They share the same sire, one's a silver-orange broken and the other is a broken Agouti. The older girl-agouti, is roughly...3 months old or so? Maybe a bit older? Her eyes are still (partially!) blue as day.

My brown eye'd VM's are Harlequin, and satin Self Black.

On my Broken's, the Vienna markings are much more pronounced (big blazes) than on my brown-eyed VM's (they have a little white on the nose and feet). If they didn't have those baby-blues, I would have thought them to be curious looking broken's.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 28, 2010)

The chin gene can also cause blue eyes.

The Dutch gene can also produce blue eyed rabbits. We get broken and dutched marked as well as blue eyes when breeding dwarf hotots.

So - vienna is only one of the genes that can produce china blue eyes.


----------



## Jaded (Jun 28, 2010)

Thats intresting!


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, that's very interesting.  There could be some dutch in them maybe, one looks quite like dutch markings, but one looks like a curious looking broken like icarus said.


----------

